# Calling all "Bones"  (Frost mid mod)



## Mike McLane (May 18, 2020)

I held off on sourcing parts for the Frost hoping Small Bear would open back up, but no luck so far (apparently he has the right mid dual pot).  So I'm looking at Tayda and revisiting Chuck Bones comments on the mid-mod.  Per his rec's I have changed C3 to 4.7nf, C4 to 12nf,  R4 & R5 to 10K.  *What do I want for the dual mid pot?* Also, my notes indicate a revision for the LOCUT pot to C100K. In reviewing the comments I think I made this change in error and it should be left at C10K. Please confirm.


----------



## tcpoint (May 18, 2020)

I'm in the middle of buillding a Frost Drive with all the "Bones" mods except the clipper mod.  I using a C10K for the locut and C100K dual-ganged for the mids.  I'm using a 6k8 for R4 and R5.  I'm using a 6n8 for c3 and 18n for c4.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 19, 2020)

TC - So I see your going with the rec for a wider mid-hump adjustment.  Also, if you went with dual C100K for the MID I assume your using the "altered solder lug pot" solution Chuck describes?  I can either do that or go with a PCB mount dual A100K which will work albeit the adjustments work "backwards".  Is that your take??


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 19, 2020)

Before you buy or install a MID pot, see which rev board you have.  I have a question into PedalPCB regarding how the MID pot is wired in the latest rev board.

The clipper mod is a little complicated to install, but it kicks ass!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 19, 2020)

If you have a rev 2 board (it will be marked rev 2), then the MID pot has the correct rotation.  That means turning CW increases freq.  Use a C-taper pot as specified in the Build Docs.  Don't swap the terminals.  The schematic in the Build Docs needs to be updated.  The board routing is good, the Build Docs still have the old schematic.


----------



## Robert (May 19, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The schematic in the Build Docs needs to be updated.



Done.   Everything should be good now.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 20, 2020)

I have Version 1.  I just checked the updated Build Docs and the optional note specs a dual C100K for use with C3-4.7nf, C4-12nf,  R4 & R5-10K.  Also, Small Bear is opening up on 5/25 so I can get the dual C100K.  At that point I'll be in good shape albeit w/ a "backwards" MID CTRL.  Sound about right????


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 20, 2020)

That will work.  If you don't want to rewire the MID pot for normal rotation, then you are on the right track.  Make sure the pots and jacks are securely grounded to the enclosure or bad shit will happen.


----------



## Mike McLane (May 20, 2020)

I'm dealing nine 5-week old pug puppies.  You don't need to tell me about bad shit ?. Thx again!


----------

